# انت تسأل وقداسة البابا يجيب  اكثر من 1000 سؤال (صوت)



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

انت تسأل وقداسة البابا يجيب
اكثر من 1000 سؤال 
التحميل من ميديا فاير mediafire  كمجموعات  من رفعى  كل مجموعه 100 سؤال 
المجموعة الاولى 
المجموعة التانية 
المجموعة الثالثة 
المجموعة الرابعة 
المجموعة الخامسة 
المجموعة السادسة 
المجموعة السابعة 
المجموعة الثامنة 

المجموعة الاولى 
الفرق بين تجسد السيد المسيح وخلق ادم

قتل اطفال بيت لحم

الكذب على الزوج بسبب الأهل

بعض العادات عند وفاة احد الأقارب

توضيح معنى: "فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفىء"

معنى كلمات: الحبر الجليل & نيافة & مثلث الرحمات

معنى ان السيد المسيح سيسلم المٌلك للآب

معنى كلمة "الجلد" الواردة فى سفر التكوين

عن طريقة موت شاول الملك 

عن ما بعد الطوفان

تبرىء اليهود من دم السيد المسيح

حياة الرهبنة

الإبتعاد عن أصدقاء السوء

الحزن على خطايانا وحياة الفرح

أن الله يقول عن نفسه اله ابراهيم 

صوم موسى وايليا أربعين يوم /التخلص من الأفكار الشريرة

عبارة "ويلًُُ لمن تأتى منهم العثرة"

أسماء القديسين فى السماء

التعليم فى مدارس الاحد

هل التبرعات على إسم الأموات له فائدة

عن الزواج فى المسيحية

عن ضعف الإرادة / عن آلام السيد المسيح

عن الحجاب للفتاة المسيحية

عن العشـــــــــــــــــــور

عن القدر والنصيب 

عن سوء الحظ

عن خدمة أخوة الرب

عن الملائكة

عن بولس الرسول

عن مهنة المحاماة والدفاع عن المذنبين

عن غاية خلق الله للإنسان

عن الزواج فى المسيحية

عن دفع العشور للأقارب والمحتاجين

عن بعض المشكلات الزوجية

عن التجارب التى من الله

تفسير عبارة: "أنا قلت انكم آلهة"

سؤال عن ذكريات لقداسة البابا؟

تفسيرعبارة: "جئت لالقى لا سلام بل سيف"؟

أين يوجد الله وسط التجارب الصعبة؟

عن طقس رسامة الكهنة والأساقفة؟

عن معجزة شفاء المولود أعمى

عن صوم الأربعاء والجمعة

عن سر الأفخارستيا

عن ذكرى ألأربعين للأموات

عن صلاة اليوم الثالث للأموات

عن طلب أليشع إثنين من روح إيليا

عن التعارف والزواج عن طريق إلانترنت

عن بطلان الزواج بسبب الزنا؟

عن تأليه الإنسان

عن يهوذا الإسخريوطى

عن الإفتقاد وإلارتداد

عن اللص اليمين والمعمودية

عن تفسير عبارة: "اجتهد حتى لا ياخذ أحد أكليك"

عن الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب

عن معجزة اقامة إبنة يايروس

عن الزواج بآخر بسبب عدم الإنجاب

عن الزينة عند المراة

عن علاقة الزملاء فى العمل

عن الحسد والأبراج وقراءة الفنجان

عن مكان جسد الأنبا بولا

عن الترحيمات للأموات فى القداس وفائدته

عن معنى عبارة: "أبواب الجحيم"

عن التجارب والضيقات

عن سن الصوم للأطفال

عن الأحوال الشخصية

عن حياة الشركة أيام الرسل وتطبيقها الآن

عن الحب قبل الزواج

عن السماح للمرأة بالتعليم فى الكنيسة

عن الملاك الحارس وحمايته للإنسان

عن مؤلفات البابا شنودة قبل البطريركية

عن حلول الروح القدس على العذراء مريم

لماذا أحب الله يعقوب أكثر من عيسو؟

عن ترتيب الأساقفة ودرجاتهم

عن نذر الرهبنة

عن الحرية وعلاقة الله بالإنسان

عن ولادة السيد المسيح لاهوتيا

عن الحضور فى الافراح العالمية

عن موت السيد المسيح على الصليب

عن معنى عبارة: "من انت ايها الجبل العظيم امام زربابل، تصير سهلا"

عن مشكلات عائلية

عن عدم التناول لمدة طويلة

عن الأنبا بولا والأنبا أنطونيوس

ضعف الإرادة والخطية

عن الحلفان

عن كيفية إختيار الزوجة الصالحة

عن الزواج ومشكلة الإختيار

طلب مساعدة من أجل مرضى السرطان

عن الإعتراف على يد كاهن آخر

عن كيفية الوصول إلى درجة النقاوة والقداسة

عن ما هو القداس الحبشى

عن الذين صعدوا أحياء إلى السماء

عن شرعية أطفاء الأنوار أثناء القداس

عن النذور

عن القسمة والنصيب فى الزواج

عن إسقاط جنين مشوه فى الشهور الاولى


----------



## rania79 (3 أبريل 2012)

اية ياعم جو الشغل العالى دة
ميرسى ليك جدااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## rania79 (3 أبريل 2012)

كان نفسى اقيمك
بس يالا هقيم التويبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2012)

رااااااااااااااااائع 

+ ميرسى كتر خيرك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء التانى 
عن معنى عبارة: "إحفظوا المزامير تحفظكم"

ما هى أسباب التطليق

القيد فى الجداول الإنتخابية

لغة آدم فى بدء الخليقة

شفرة دافنشى

عبارة: "جلس عن يمين الآب"

برامج قناة أغابى

مشاكل خاصة فى العمل

إحساس المنتقلين بالمشاكل

لغة المصريين فى التحدث عند دخول العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر

قول اللص اليمين: "اذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك"

ناسوت السيد المسيح بعد الصعود

إنفصال الروح عن الجسد عن موت السيد المسيح

خطية التجديف على الروح القدس

عن سر التناول

صعود أخنوخ وإيليا الى السماء

عن النذور

الكشف عن خطأ الغير فى العمل

عن الأرواح والأشخاص الذين يخاوى الجن

الهجرة إلى الخارج

هل خلق آدم وحواء أسطورة تاريخية

معنى أن الله يجازى عن عمل كل واحد

توارث الأبناء لخطايا الآباء

عن البكـــــــــور

معنى كلمة "إبن الله من الناحية الاهوتية"

عن قناة أغابى

عن الهجرة إلى الخارج

مشكلات فى الخدمة

هل يمكن أن يهلك المؤمن؟

عن الحب لفتاة غير مسيحية

عبارة: "حولى عينيك عنى فقد غلبتانى"

قديسى الكنيسة القبطية

أساقفة المجمع المقدس

عن نذر الصيام

صورة العشاء الربانى

الروح هل هو مولود أم مخلوق؟

أين ذهب حصان مارجرجس؟

هل توجد خطية كبيره وخطية صغيرة؟

عن الزواج فى المسيحية

عن بولس الرسول & سؤال عن عقيدة الثالوث

أن ايليا له روحين

عن السفر إلى الخارج

عن الرهبنة

الحيوانات الطاهرة والنجسة

عن عقوبة الموت لقايين 

مقولة "اخذ الذى لنا وأعطانا الذى له"

ظهور أرواح القديسين فى أشكال مرئية

مشكلات زوجية خاصة

هل أرواح المنتقلين تشعر بما يحدث على الأرض؟

مباركة إسحق ليعقوب

ظهور القديسين للإنسان

مشاعر حب لقداسة البابا

طريقة محاربة الأفكار الشريرة

الأسفار القانونية المحذوفة

الكذب بأمر من الأهل

مشكلات زوجية

الفرق بين الذبيحة والمحرقة

طريقة حساب الله للإنسان 

عن مقولة: "ذاهب لأعد لكم مكان"

طقس عيد البشارة

عن التوبة

عن الحب الأفلاطونى

عن النذور

عن دحرجة الحجر عن باب القبر 

حلول الروح القدس على الإنسان

عن الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة

عن الكذب فى العمل

عن أشعار البابا

إحساس باليأس والضياع

عن مفارقة الروح القدس للإنسان

الصلاة من أجل المتنيحين

عن عقوبة إلاعدام 

أحوال شخصية وزواج الأبناء

معرفة الشيطان لشخص للسيد المسيح

عن الخدمة والمخدومين

الله سيحاسبنا على قدر معرفة كل واحد

أن الله إستراح فى اليوم السابع

معانى لبعض الكلمات المستخدمة فى الكنيسة

عن النذور

عن عقوبات الخطايا

الإرتباط فى فترة الجامعة

إستعجال الوالدين لزواج الأبناء

كم عدد السنين منذ بدء الخليقة؟ & الخوف من الموت

عن البابا كيرلس الرابع ( أبو الإصلاح )

عن حياة البابا أنطونيوس

عن بولس الرسول 

عن كيفية توبة السارق 

تفسير عبارة: "الطيب النازل على اللحية"

عن كيف يكون لنا كنز فى السماء

الحب فى سن المراهقة

عن مقولة السيد المسيح: "من رآنى فقد رأى الآب"

عن إنجيل برنابا

عبارة: "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" 

عن خطية الزنا وعقوبتها 

عن اليأس من الحياة


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (3 أبريل 2012)

*جمييييييييييل جدا  وكانه عثرنا على كنز  ربنا يباركك*


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء الثالث 
عن العلاقة بين الجنسين 

عن أطفال الأنابيب والتبنى

موقف اللذين ذهبوا إلى القدس

خروج دم وماء من جنب السيد المسيح

عن أن الأسقف يكون بعل لزوجة واحدة

عمل السحر والزواج

فوائد الأموال عن طريق البنوك

العلاقة بين الله الآب والله الإبن

شريعة الزوجة الواحدة وتعدد الزوجات قديماً

عن إختطاف إيليا إلى السماء حياً

عن بعض العبارات فى الكتاب المقدس

العقاب الذى يولد المحبة

ماذا سنرى فى السماء من الأقانيم الإلهية؟

ما هى اللغة الآرامية؟

من الذى كان يحتاج إلى الفداء الروح أم الجسد

كيف يعيش الخاطىء الزانى حياة الطهارة؟

عن عدم الإنجاب وهل هو تجربه من الله 

عن قبر القديس يوحنا المعمدان ومكان رأسه

عن المطهر

عن ملابس الراهب فى فترة التدريب

الروح القدس والروح الإنسانية

عن كلمة سيدنا التى يُلقب بها الاسقف

عن عبارة: "أبى اعظم منى"

معنى عبارة: "لا تكن باراً بزيادةٍ"

عن أسباب بطلان الزواج

عن كيفية المداومة على الصلاة والقراءات اليومية

عن عبارة: "ما جئت لألقى سلاماً بل سيفاً"

عن التناول والإفطار

لماذا بعد المعموديه وتجدد طبيعتنا نعود للخطية؟

عن قول السيد المسيح: "أنا عطشان"

عن عبارة: "تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم"

عن فرق توقيت عيد القيامة بين كنيستنا والكنيسة الغربية

عن الرهبنة وإعلان الله لنا

عن عبارة: "إذا ما وقفنا فى هيكلك المقدس نُحسب كالقيام فى السماء"

عن أسباب بطلان الزواج

لماذا نستخدم اللغة القبطية فى الكنيسة؟

عن مشكلات بين الزوجين 

عن الغضب والعصبية

عن ترك الله للإنسان فى وسط المشكلة

عن عبارة: "الناطق فى الأنبياء" ( قانون الايمان )

هل يمكن الصيام الإنقطاعى بعد التناول؟

معنى "مال الظلم"

عن المنتقلين‘ وهل نتعرف عليهم فى السماء؟

عن تعامل الله معنا

عن الايمان فى عمل الله وطلب المساعدة البشرية

عن علاقة الرقم 3 بحياة القديس بطرس الرسول

عن الخطايا التى نصنعها بإرادتنا وبغير إرادتنا

عن مشكلات بين الزوجين 

ما هى كتب البابا عن موضوع الأحوال الشخصية؟

عن السمِنة وعلاجها ِ

تحضير رسالة الدكتوراة عن مدارس الأحد

عن عبارة: "سبقت عيناى وقت السحر"

حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض

عن عبارة: "لم آتى لأنقض بل لأكمل"

عن الرهبنة

بعض المشكلات الزوجية

عن الرهبنة وسط إعتراض الأهل

بعض المشكلات الزوجية

عن عدم الصلاة على الأموات فى أسبوع الآلام

عن طرق الإنجاب المسوح بها والممنوعة

عن الحب ومعناه فى المسيحية

عن خطية يهوذا وخطية بطرس

عن إمكانية ظهور الشيطان فى شكل ملاك

لماذا إخُتطف أخنوخ رغم خطيته الجدية؟

عن طقس الزواج الكنسى

عن شعور البابا عند رسامته بطريركاً

عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس

عن فعل الخطية وإستحقاقات الخدمة

عن ملابس السيدات فى الكنيسة 

عن إهتمام الوالدين بالأمور الدينية

عن فيلم ميل جبسون (( آلام السيد المسيح ))

معنى أن الله كلمة "اللوغوس"

ما هو سر الإفخارستيا؟

عن إنجيل برنابا

ما معنى الحب ومفهومه فى المسيحية؟

ما هو العالم الذى يرأسه إبليس؟

عن وقت الصوم المناسب والإستعداد للقداس

غفران الخطايا بالمعمودية

إختلاف سلسة نسب السيد المسيح بين متى ولوقا

لماذا يرتدى الكاهن السواد

عن مكانة البتولية ومكانة الزواج

أسباب تمسكنا باللغة القبطية

هل كانت السيدة العذراء تعلم أنها تحمل فى أحشائها الإله المتجسد؟

عتاب للبابا بسبب عدم السماح بالتطليق

سؤال عن آريوس وأريجانوس

كلمة فى حق البابا من وفد قساوسة من ألمانيا

عن محاسبة الله لذوى الإحتياجات الخاصة

عن أهمية البخور فى الكنيسة

عن الرهبنة

معنى عبارة: "التجديف على الروح القدس"

عن الخجل أثناء الإعتراف

عن الطلاق لعلة الزنا

عن طبيعة السيد المسيح

الفرق بين حياة التسليم والسلبية فى الحياة

عن أسباب بطلان الزواج

عن نسخ إسطوانات الغير وبيعها

معنى كلمة "اللاهوت"

ما هو الإختطاف وهل هو موجود الآن؟


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء الرابع 
عن دخول التكنولوجيا فى الخدمة الكنسية

عن عادة زيارة قبور الموتى

عن حياة البتولية فى العالم وليس فى الدير

عن عرض المسرحيات فى داخل الكنيسة

عن النذور

عن ملابس النساء داخل الكنيسة

عن طلب الرحمة من أجل المرضى

عن عادة التدخين

عن سلطان الكهنة فى الحل والربط

عن مجىء السيد المسيح من سبط يهوذا بالتحديد

عن حياة التوبة وشهوة الخطية

عن شروط الرهبنة فى الاديرة

فى حالة عدم التأكد من معموديته‘ ماذا يفعل؟

عن مقولة: "إصنعوا لكم أصدقاء من مال الظلم؟

عن مجىء العائله المقدسة إلى مصر

عن لغة السيد المسيح التى كان يتحدث بها

إعطاء الأهل من العشور

كيف يبذل المسيح نفسه وهو غير محدود؟

ظروف ضيقة مالية يمر بها أحد الأشخاص 

أين كان يقيم السيد المسيح بعد القيامة وحتى الصعود؟

عن الفردوس والجحيم 

عن ظهورات القديسين

عن خطورة الأمراض عند رشم الصليب على اليد

عن الغفران للشيطان

 عدم إعطاء السماح للكاهن عند طلب الحِل من الشعب قبل صلاة الصلح 

عن عادة ختان البنات

عن إمكانية تناول الكاهن الأسرار المقدسة مرتين فى يوم واحد

كيف نقرأ الكتاب المقدس؟

هل يفارق الروح القدس الإنسان الخاطىء؟

عن محبة المال

ما هى أهمية قيامة السيد المسيح إذا كان الفداء قد تم بالصليب؟

عن الزواج فى العهد القديم

عن حياة الحزن المستمر

عن اللذين لهم شهوة الإنتقاد المستمر

عن حلول الروح القدس على السيدة العذراء

علاج الفتور فى الصلاة

عن خطية إنكار بطرس للسيد المسيح

عن عبارة: "أن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيراً"

عن علاقة الجنسين فى الجامعة

عن كلمات السيد المسيح على الصليب: "انا عطشان" & "قد اُكمل"

عن عبارة: "لا تخاصم بدون سبب"

عن العلاقة بين اللاهوت والناسوت

عن عبارة" "ملكوت السموات يُغتصب"

عن عبارة: "صلوا فى كل حين"

عن السلوك اللائق فى رحلات المصيف 

مشكلة فى فك الخطوبة ورد الشبكة 

 أسباب الطلاق فى الكنيسة ولائحة الأحوال الشخصية سنه 1938 
ان تقدم الكنيسة خدمة الزواج للشباب

عن الخوف وأسبابه

عن السماح بإلاجهاض

أعمال الخير على أسماء المنتقلين من العالم 

عن ملكى صادق

عن معرفة الأرواح المنتقلة لبعضها 

عن عادة التدخين

عن التعامل فى البورصة 

عن قوة المزامير فى الحرب مع الشيطان

عن عادة العصبية

عن أحد الخدام يشك فى إيمانه وفائدة خدمته والطقوس الكنسية 

نصيحة للداخلين على الحياة الجامعية

عن خطية الكبرياء

عن معرفة الآخرين فى الملكوت 

عدم القدرة على التوبة

عن فطير الملاك وفائدته

عن إعطاء النذور للمحتاجين

عن عقيدة الكفارة والفداء

عن الأغانى والموسيقى

عن إمكانية دخول النساء إلى الهيكل

لماذا يسكت الله على الظالم والظلم؟

عن زواج الأقارب

مشكلات زوجية

عن ملابس النساء فى الكنيسة

عن حلول الروح القدس والتجسد

عن حلول الروح القدس فى المعمودية

عن الأعمال والسحر وتاثيره فى الزواج

عن تقدمة الدقيق فى العهد القديم

عن كتب العلامة اوريجانس

عن خطية الفكر

هل يمكن الصلاة أمام ايقونات القديسين؟

هل يمكن للشماس التناول بيديه؟

هل يمكن إبلاغ الأسرار للأصدقاء؟

من هو ملاك كنيسة أفسس المذكور فى سفر الرؤيا؟

عن منع جمع التبرعات والعطايا داخل الإجتماعات

الفرق بين معمودية يوحنا وسر المعموديه حالياً

هل التفسير الرمزى للكتاب المقدس نوع من الخيال؟

عن التبرع بالكليه لقداسة البابا

لماذا قسى الرب قلب فرعون؟

عن قواعد فسخ الخطوبة

شروط زواج المصرى من الأجنبية

لماذا لعن الرب شجرة التين؟

عن طلب العطا من داخل الكاتدرائية

عن الفداء من الموت والتبرير المجانى

عن إمكانية شهوة الكهنوت 

عن التوبة والرجوع إلى الخطية مرة أخرى

عن المشكلات بين الآباء والأبناء

عن إفتقاد خطايا الآباء فى أبنائهم

عن ظهور العذراء لأحد الأطفال


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء الخامس 
كيف نستطيع تنفيذ وصايا الله فى العالم?

عن تجربة فقد إبن فى حادث سيارة

مشكل عدم الزواج رغم تقديم صوم وصلوات كثيرة

مشكلة عصبية الزوج والسب والشتيمة المستمرة

مصير المنتقلين إلى الراحه الأبدية هل فى سعادة ام حزن

هل يمكن رسامة راهب وحيد بدون أخوه أو راهب ثقيل اللسان؟

طلب مشورة من أجل الزواج 

عن التشاؤم والتفاؤل بسبب شخص معين

طلب مشورة من أجل الزواج رغم معارضة الأهل

ما معنى كلمة راهب؟

معنى عبارة: "كنيسة واحدة وحيدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية"

هل يجوز لزوجة الكاهن أن تعترف على يد زوجها؟

عن الأحلام وأنواعها وصحتها

موقف الكنيسه تجاه زوجة ترفض الرجوع لزوجها 

هل صحيح أنه فى يوم الإكليل تُمحى جميع الخطايا؟

حب الزوجه لأهلها الذى يسبب المشاكل

كيف حصل التلاميذ على سر الكهنوت قبل أن يحل عليهم الروح القدس؟

طلب مساعدة مادية لإستكمال الزواج 

هل الشر فى زيادة هذه الأيام بالذات؟

هل كرامة الرهبنه أكثر من المتزوجين؟

ما هو المعنى من غسل يد الكاهن قبل صلاة الصلح ونفضها أمام الشعب

ما الفرق بين ملكوت الله وملكوت السموات؟

مشاكل نفسية بسبب الرسوب فى الثانوية العامة

وجود أرواح شريرة وخيالات فى المنزل

عن نهاية العمر تكون طبيعية ولو كانت بسبب حادث 

عن الرجوع إلى حياة التوبة وعدم القدره على ذلك 

كيف نواظب على قراءة الكتاب المقدس وضيق الوقت

عندما سلم المسيح الروح أين ذهب الناسوت وأين ذهب اللاهوت؟

مشكلات زوجية بسبب نكد الزوجة المستمر

طلب مشورة بسبب طلب الرهبنه ورفض الأهل

لماذا نعترف على أب كاهن وليس لله مباشرة؟

عدم القدرة على التوبة بسبب حب لخطية معينة

علامات المجىء الثانى ونبوءة خراب اورشليم

أين النسخة الأصلية من الكتاب المقدس؟ ولماذا لا يتم الطباعة منها؟

إحساس باليأس فى الحياه الروحية والعلاقة بالقديسين

عن علاقة حب فى سن المراهقة

سؤال عن نذر الصوم بالماء والملح وعدم القدرة على ذلك 

قبول الرهبان فى الأديره دون رضا الأهل 

موقف الكنيسة من الزواج المدنى من أجل الجنسية

هل المفروض التعرف على حياة الرهبنة قبل الزواج؟

 عن أن الله قسى قلب فرعون، فكيف سيدينه الله؟

معنى عبارة: "ان الله صانع الشر"

هل جسد السيد ألمسيح تعرض للمرض؟ وكيف يكون شابهنا فى كل شيء؟

هل من حقى الإعتراض على الآباء الكهنة؟

هل يوجد قداس فى الملكوت؟ 

عن صراع الملائكة والشياطين على روح إنسان

هل عندما نتناول من جسد الرب ودمه، نتحد بناسوته ام لاهوته؟

ما معنى قول الرب: "لا أعود أسمكم عبيدً وقول الرب" "نعماً أيها العبد"

إذا اصبحنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية ما الحاجة الى أسرار الكنيسة او الدينونة؟

كيف أن اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت عند موت السيد المسيح؟

   لماذا خلق الله الإنسان؟

عن مقولة" "أخذ الذى لنا وأعطانا روحه القدوس حسب الابصلمودية

تفسير الآية التى تقول: "إن الآب يحب الإبن ودفع له كل شىء"

إذا كان المولود من الله لا يخطىء فكيف نخطىء نحن؟

عن الطهارة الجسدية للسيدات ليست مهمة للتناول

هل يجوز للكاهن إعطاء الحل للمحتلم؟

هل يحل للمراة أن تمارس أسرار الكنيسه أثناء فترة الطمث؟

هل دم المسيح كافى للغفران فى جميع الحالات؟

عن ظهورات الله فى العهد القديم وفى العهد الجديد 

  هل كل خطيه يفعلها الإنسان يعطى عنها حساب فى السما وفى الارض؟

عن أن العقوبة الكنسية تنتهى بالموت؛ وفى حالة الإشراف على الموت، يسمح له بالتناول؟

عن أن أسرار الكنيسة أكثر من سبعة أسرار

عن أن عذاب الإنسان بالجسد والروح أما الشيطان فليس له جسد 

إذا كانت الروح فى السماء لا تخطىء، فلماذا سقط الشيطان؟

  فى الدينونه، هل يحاسب الروح والجسد أم الجسد فقط؟

عن ظهور الروح أمام شاول الملك فى سفر صموئيل

هل حل الروح القدس على السيده العذراء حلولاً أقنومياً؟

عن قدرة الكاهن على إعطاء الروح القدس

عن حرية الإنسان ومشيئة الله وتدخله فى حياتنا

معنى عبارة: "المكثر الأصحاب يخرب نفسه"

خلافات زوجية بسبب سفر الزوج

 عن أفضل الطرق التى يمكن أن ندخل بها الملكوت

إكتشاف مرض الزوجة بحالة نفسية يبطل الزواج

عن صعود السيد المسيح بالجسد

عن مقولة الكتاب: "أن السيد المسيح أقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه فى السماويات "

عن أن جسد الإفخارستيا هو نفسه جسد التجسد ومتحد باللاهوت

عن قول الكتاب: "إن إعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا"

هل يجوز للراهبه أن تلبس التونية البيضاء وتخدم فى القداس الالهى؟

هل المبتدع إذا تاب يُحل من خطيته رغم ضلاله لكثيرين

عن التمتع بالفداء فى وجود الخطية

عن حرمان القديس يوحنا فم الذهب وتكريم الكنيسه له

عن معنى الآيه: "لنا فكر المسيح "

عن الفرق بين كلمة شريك فى الجسد وشريك فى التجسد 

عن أن إبراهيم كان له إبن آخر هو إسماعيل

عن الفرق بين وجود الله بداخلنا وبين حلوله فينا عند التناول

عن العصبية والنرفزة

هل يشعر الأموات بالأحياء؟

عن حياة الترف التى يعيشها بعض الرهبان 

تفسير معنى: "مع المسيح صُلبت لاحيا، لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فىَّ"

هل السيد المسيح أصبح أقل من الملائكة؟ 

لماذا لم تمنع الكنيسه أبونا متى المسكين من الكتابة؟

عن إشتراكنا فى الآم السيد المسيح وشركتنا فى الطبيعة إلالهية

كيف أن الله سيحاسبنا على خطايانا؟ وأن الكتاب يقول أنه لم يعاملنا حسب خطايانا

ما هى عقوبة السيد المسيح لبطرس عندما أخطأ وأنكر السيد المسيح؟

عن حلول الروح القدس الاقنومى على السيده العذراء

ما هو نوع إتحاد المؤمنين بالسيد الرب بعد التناول؟

عن توقيت إرسال الرسل والتلاميذ قبل موته وقيامته


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء السادس 
عن قول الكتاب: "مخيف هو الوقوع بين يدى الله الحى"

طلب نصيحة بخصوص خطيب إحدى البنات

ما معنى تجديد الطبيعة البشرية؟

دفع العشور والتبرعات عوضاً عن المتوفى

هل الأسقف لابد أن يكون متزوج حسب نص الإنجيل؟

لماذا يسمح الله بالتجارب؟

ما معنى ألأية: "من أنت أيها الجبل العظيم أمام زربابل تصيرُ سهلاً"

هل يحق لمطلقة من زوج أصبح غير مسيحى أن تتزوج بآخر؟

عن منع دخول المراة للهيكل

السقوط بسبب الحروب الشيطانية

أيهما أصلح: "أن يختار الخادم نوع الخدمة أم بحسب إختيار أمين الخدمة"؟

طلب كلمة تعزية بسبب وفاة الوالد

شكوى أم من إهمال أبنائها لهم

عن خيانة يهوذا 

علاج التردد فى أخذ القرار واسكتشاف مشورة الله

إذا كان القانون لا يحمى المغفلين، فهل الله ايضا لا يحمى المغفلين؟

دور الكنيسة فى القضاء على سلبيات الآباء الكهنة

الإتجار فى البورصة والأوراق المالية؟

عن الزواج لمدة 6 شهور والعروس لا تزال بكراً 

عن السفر للقدس دون إذن البابا

عن قول السيد المسيح للسيده العذراء: "لم تاتٍ ساعتى بعد"

عن نذر زيارة الأراضى المقدسة

عن أن السيد المسيح صٌلب عارياً تماماً؟ 

كيف يمكن تسليم الإرادة لله وتقبل مشيئته؟

ما مصير المرضى النفسيين والمرضى العقليين؟

هل الله يعطى طول العمر لأصحاب الرتب الكهنوتية؟

هل من يموت فى الحرب يٌعتبر شهيداً؟

عن عدم الإعتراف بتفاصيل الخطية لأب الإعتراف

عن إفتقاد خطايا الآباء فى الأبناء

هل يوجد فى السماء مدينة تسمى مدينة الخدام؟

هل هناك فرق بين ظهورات المسيح وتجسده؟

هل العشور تُدفع فى الكنيسة أم يمكن بطرق أخرى؟

تفسير الآية: "أن لا تكونوا أولاداً فى أذهانكم بل كونوا أولاداً فى الشر"

بخصوص حكم المحكمة الإدارية بالزام الكنيسة الزواج مره أخرى للمسيحى المطلق

هل هناك رحمة من الله فى يوم الدينونة؟

أين يُوجد جسد إيليا وأخنوخ فى السماء؟

عن الطموح والأبدية

عن الغفران بسبب كسر النذور

عن دخول البابا من جانب الكنيسة وليس من الوسط

موقف الكنيسة من التفاؤل والتشاؤم

عن الزواج من مريض نفسى ونصيحة التعامل معه

نقض الناس بسبب الطبيعة الإجتماعية للفتاة

عن الرهبنة للإبن الوحيد الذى ليس لديه أخوة

عن سماح الله لآدم بالخطية

هل يوجد تناقض بين الأية التى تقول: "هاتوا العشور وجربونى" وبين قول الكتاب: "لا تجرب الرب إلهك"؟

هل التدخين خطية ام لا؟

هل السيد المسيح طلب من أجل خطايا الماضى فقط أم والمستقبل أيضاً؟

هل من الممكن أن تخرج الارواح الشريرة من الجحيم وتسكن إنسان؟

هل من الممكن التناول بعد قراءة الانجيل فى الصوم الكبير بعد فترة العمل؟

عن معنى  كلمة: "نفس تموت عوضاً عن نفسٍ"

لماذا يقول الكاهن القداسات للقديسين والمفروض أننا نصير قديسين فى الأبدية؟

ما هى طبيعة حلول الروح القدس فى جسد الإنسان ليكون هيكلاً للروح القدس؟

معارضة الوالدين بسبب الزواج من أرملة

عن سرعة الإنفعال والعصبية

لماذا سمح السيد المسيح بخروج الأرواح النجسه فى الخنازير & ودخولها فى الانسان ؟

أين ذهبت روح السيد المسيح التى فارقت الجسد خلال الثلاثة أيام التى قضاها فى القبر؟

هل يوجد ملائكة تسقط حتى الآن ويتحولون إلى شياطين؟

هل يصح أن تُوضع أموال الكنيسة فى البنك ونستفيد من الفوائد؟

هل تُغفر خطية الزنا بجميع أنواعه؟

هل يجوز طقسياً أن يٌقدم الراهب عن الكاهن فى الكرامة؟

عن العدول عن قرار الرهبنة وطلب الزواج

هل العمل فى الفنادق حرام؟

طلب نصيحة من أجل إختيار الكلية المناسبة

عن إستغلال هواية الشعر ودراستها

كيف نحيا مع المسيح فى ظل شهوات العالم؟

ما الفرق بين مذبح العهد القديم ومذبح العهد الجديد؟

لماذا لم يقم السيد المسيح فى اليوم الأول؟

هل هناك تعارض بين تسليم الحياه للرب وبين التصرف بالفكر البشرى؟

تكرار السقوط فى الخطية

عن إعطاء العشور لغير المسيحيين

إعطاء العشور للمحتاجين 

كيف نقول أن الخطايا لا تتساوى فى العقوبة مع أن العقوبة واحدة هى الموت؟

ما معنى الإكليروس ومعنى الأراخنة؟

هل الله روح واحدة أم سبعة أرواح؟

هل العمل الذى تقدم فيه الخمور حرام؟

أين عاش السيد المسيح خلال الأربعين يوماً بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود؟

نصيحة عن الحياة كبتول أو الزواج

شكوى من المعاملة السيئة من الأب

هل يمكن الصلاة أثناء السير فى الشارع (صلاة الاجبية)؟

سؤال للبابا عن أفضل أيام الأسبوع بالنسبة له وأحلى يوم فى حياته

أين كان لاهوت المسيح عند موته وقبره؟

هل يحل للأب الكاهن أن يُعطى حلاً لشخص أن يلبس شماس قبل رسامته؟

هل أيام أعياد القديسين صوم ام فطار؟ 

طلب نصيحة من أجل الزواج

هل السنكسار به كثير من الأخطاء؟

ما هو معنى: "لا تحبوا العالم ولأ الاشياء التى فى العالم"

لماذا قال السيد المسيح لأحد المرضى: "إذهب أرى نفسك للكاهن"؟ 

عن دخول الرهبنة بمؤهل الإعدادية

ما هو النص الكتابى للمطانيات وعمل المطانيات للآباء الروحيين؟

عن تأخر إستجابة الله فى طلب الزواج

عن التركيز فى الصلاة

لماذا لم يشفى السيد المسيح  الأعمى مباشرةٍ دون سؤاله؟


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء السابع 
عن الملك الالفى

عن زيارات البابا للصعيد

هل يجوز الزواج من أخت الزوجة وما هو نص الإنجيل؟

هل كل شيء مكتوب على الإنسان من عند الله؟

من هم الكتبة والفريسيين فى العصر الحالى؟

عن إمكانية الذهاب إلى السينما والجلوس على المقاهى 

عن المشروعات التى تُقام فى الكنائس

عن موهبة كتابة الشعر واستغلاله

عن مشيئة الله وتعارضها مع حقوق الإنسان وضياعها

طلب مشورة البابا فى موضوع زواج

عن طلب الرهبة لشخص غير متعلم

عن توبة السارق ورد المسروقات

عن التوبة والعودة للخطية مرة أخرى

هل أى خطية تؤدى الجحيم والموت؟

هل يحق للكاهن أن يمنع شخص من التناول لأى سبب؟

عن مشكلات زوجية وعدم طاعة الزوجة

عن إعطاء العشور حسب الرغبة الشخصية 

عن إمكانية تغيير النذر

تعليق على مقالات البابا فى أخبار اليوم

هل كان من الممكن زواج المرأة الزانية بعد غفران المسيح لها؟

عن عدم القدرة على الصوم

عن القلق المستمر 

لماذا خلق الله العالم فى سبعة ايام؟

لماذا لم يؤمن اليهود بالسيد المسيح؟

معنى الآية: "مخيف هو الوقوع فى يدى الله الحى"

ما هى أهمية اللغة القبطية؟

هل بيع السجائر حرام؟

لماذا تشتد الحروب الشيطانية فى فترة الصوم؟

اليأس من الحياة مع الله وسط ظروف العالم

هل يمكن أن يتوب الشيطان؟

أسباب الخوف وأنواعه وتاثيره على علاقته بالله

طلب مشورة فى حالات احوال شخصية

عن تخصيص جزء من العشور لشراء الكتب الروحية

عن أب كاهن لا يعطى إرشاد روحى للمعترف

كيف يمكن إكتشاف مواهب الروح القدس فى حياتنا؟

ما هو التجديف على الروح القدس؟

هل خطية الزنا بعد الزواج لا تُغفر؟

عن الزواج والبتولية 

هل وضع الله خطة لخلاص الشيطان مثل آدم؟

عن أن الزوج يتعاطى المخدرات وكيفية التعامل معه

أين كانت روح لعازر بعد موته؟

طلب علامة من الله للزواج من إنسانة معينة

هل مات المسيح على الصليب وهو يحمل لعنة البشر أم أزيلت هذه اللعنة قبل الصليب؟

عن عصبية الزوجة وكيف التعامل معها

لماذا أنا مسيحى؟

عن معنى الأية: "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى" وتعارضها مع الطبيعة الواحدة

عن ظهورات الله فى العهد القديم

كيف يوجد الله فى كل مكان وأيضاً يوجد الشيطان فى نفس المكان؟

هل يجوز للكهنة بعد تجريدهم من الكهنوت أن يعودوا مرة أخرى لخدمة الكهنوت؟

عدم الصوم يومى الأربعاء والجمعة

طلب شرح الفرق بين تعامل الله مع شعب إسرائيل فى العهد القديم وتعاملاته فى العهد الجديد

هل يمكن تغيير الطائفة الى اخرى من اجل التخلص من زوجته؟

عن نسيان الندر بدون قصد وحساب الله للإنسان

عن عدم إفتقاد الكهنه لبيوت الأسر المسيحية

عن عدم خطية يوسف رغم أنه لا توجد وصيه تمنعه من الخطية

هل رجال الكهنوت تستمر خدمتهم الكهنوتية فى الملكوت؟

عن شرعية الزواج تحت ضغط الكهنوت وتزوير عقد الزواج

هل المطالبة بالميراث تخالف الإنجيل؟

طلب نصيحة من أجل رفض الزواج

هل هناك تناقض بين العهدين من ناحية الحروب فى العهد القديم والسلام فى العهد القديم

هل الطريق الوحيد المؤدى إلى الملكوت هو خدمة مدارس الأحد؟

طلب نصيحة بخصوص عمل المحاماه

معنى كلمة: "يعطى ولا يعير"

ما الفرق بين الإدانة والغيرة على الكنيسة مثل إنتقاد ملابس الفتيات فى الكنيسة

طلب نصيحة بخصوص تأجيل خطوبة البنت الصغرى وإنتظار الكبرى

سؤال عن الرغبة في الرهبنة

عن معنى كلمة السيد المسيح: "ما جئت لألقى سلاماً بل سيفاً

هل الشفاعة للسيده العذراء والملاك فقط؟ & سؤال عن الوفاء بالنذر 

لماذا قيل عن السيد المسيح أنه فاحص القلوب والكلى؟

عن تنقيذ وصية: "كل من سالك فاعطه"

هل توجد أدلة تمنع زواج الأخ من إمراة أخيه ؟

كيف يمكن إقتناء الدموع فى الصلاة؟

عن عدم وجود رسومات داخل الكاتدرائية

عن قول السيد المسيح: "وأما انتم فلا تدعوا سيدى لأن معلمكم واحد"

عن عدم الصوم بسبب المرض

إرسال يونان النبى لأهل نينوى ولماذا لم يرسل الله إلى باقى البلاد الاممية؟

عن الثلاثة أيام التى كان السيد الرب موجوداً فى القبر 

عن الرهبنة وإكمال التعليم

عن عمل الخطايا ودور الشيطان فى ذلك

عن أكل السمك فى الأصوام

أين يوجد الصليب وإكليل الشوك والحربة الخاصين بصلب السيد المسيح؟

تفسير ظاهرة السقوط على الأرض فى بعض القنوات المسيحية

عن وصية الإهتمام بالوالدين وعن ترك الإنسان لأبويه عند الزواج

عن الفتور الروحى والبرود الروحى

عن سن القبول فى أديرة الرجال والنساء

ما هو مصدر وبداية رشم الصليب؟

عن كتاب الإفخارستيا لأبونا متى المسكين وبعض الأخطاء

عن السحر وتاثيره

عن كيقية إقتناء فضيلة التواضع

عن تأخير الزواج وتاثير السحر 

هل النسيان خطية؟

عدم القدرة على تنفيذ وصايا الإنجيل فى العصر الحديث

ما هى الخطية التى يمكن أن يفعلها طقل عمره يوم واحد على الأرض؟

سؤال عن ماكس ميشيل

لماذا إنتظرت الكنيسة حتى يظهر مكسيموس ( ماكس ميشيل )؟


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

*الجزء الثامن *
ما معنى عن أن الإنسان سُيعطى حساب ما تكلم به إن كان خيراً ام شراً؟

أم فى شهرها السابع وتطلب الحل من أجل إجهاض الطفل لأنه مريض فى المخ

هل تستحق البتولية أن تكون هدف أم يجب أن تتبعها الرهبنة؟

مريض بمرض نفسى وطلب مشورة من أجل الصوم

طلب مشورة من أجل الجامعة

هل يوجد مانع من رهبنة الإبن الوحيد

هل لحم الخنزير ولحم الجمال محرم فى المسيحية؟

ما رأى قداستكم فى شهادات المليون؟ & السبب فى الرشم بالميرون

من الذى عمد يوحنا المعمدان؟

لماذا يجب أن يأخذ أى إنسان حل من الكاهن للتناول مع وجود تحليل الخدام فى القداس؟

هل العشور على إسم القديسين خطأ؟ 

هل وضع الأموال فى البنوك وأخذ فائدة حرام؟

هل كل انسان يذهب إلى الأبدية يبقى بإسمه على الأرض؟

معنى قول الله: "أحببت يعقوب وأبغضت عيسو"

هل الإنسان مخير أم مسير؟

سبب وجود الأمراض والأوبئة وتأخر سن الزواج رغم عناية الله لنا

طلب مشورة من أجل السفر للخارج

عن رفض الوالد للخطوبة بعد موافقته أولاً؟

كيف خُطبت السيده العذراء ليوسف النجار رغم نذرها للبتولية؟

طلب مشورة من أجل كثرة النوم

عن نبؤة أحد الرهبان لشخص بأنه سيكون راهب ورغبة هذا الشخص فى الزواج

عن ندر الرهبنة وعدم تنفيذه

هل عمليات التجميل حرام؟

طلب نصيحة من أجل الزواج رغم رفض العروسة

لماذاُ يذكر إسم الأنبا أنطونيوس قبل إسم الأنبا بولا فى المجمع فى القداس؟

كيف نعرف شريك الحياة الذى إختاره الله لى؟

هل يجوز كنسياً أن لايُصلى على إنسان تبرع بجسده للبحث العلمى؟

طلب مشورة بسبب مشكلة العمل فى بلد عربى لا توجد به كنيسة

لماذا لأ تذكر القديسات فى مجمع القداس؟

لماذا نخاف من قراءة سفر الرؤيا؟

طلب كلمة منفعة من أجل زوجة غير مطيعة

عن عادة إطلاق اللحية فى حالة وفاة أحد الأقارب 

مشكلة عائلية بسبب رفض الزوج تكميل تعليم الزوجة

لماذا أمر الرب هوشع أن يتزوج؟

عن دفع العشور فى أى مكان خارج كنيسته 

عن مشكلة عدم دفع العشور ووجود مبلغ للعشور متأخر 

عن قراءة الكتب الروحية وعدم قراءة الكتاب المقدس

معنى كلمة: "اجلس عن يمينى"

شكوى من إصرار الأهل على زواج أاحد الاقارب

عن العمل فى مجال الأغانى العالمية

لماذا يسمح الله بضيقات فوق الإحتمال؟

عن الحرمان من التناول للمسافرين للقدس

هل الرهبنة تحتاج إلى الكلية الإكليريكية

بماذا نصلى فى أسبوع الالام طالما ممنوع الصلاة بالأجبية؟

طلب مشورة من أجل تكرار خطية الادانة

ما هى العلاقة بين إلطقوس القبطية والطقوس الهندوسية القديمة؟

ما معنى القسمة والنصيب؟ وهل الزواج قسمة ونصيب؟

متى يأتى الملك الألفى؟

لماذا لم يختار السيد المسيح مرقس الرسول من ضمن التلاميذ الإثنى عشر؟

ما معنى كلمة: "المختارين" فى الكتاب المقدس؟

عن حرية الإنسان وتدخل الله فى أعمالنا

عن رأى قداسة البابا فى إعطاء العطايا للشحاتين فى الشوارع

عن معنى الآية: "دخول جمل من ثقب إبرة أسهل من دخول غنى إلى الملكوت؟

أسئلة عن النفس والروح والجسد 

عن مغفرة السيد المسيح للخطايا قبل الصليب

هل للكنيسة القبطية علم خاص بها؟

عن عدم الإستحقاق والصلاح للخدمة وتركه لها

عن تفسير مقولة: "الودعاء يرثون الارض"

عن حلول الروح القدس على العذراء عند التجسد

عن صعود العذراء بعد إنتقالها ووجود ذلك فى الإنجيل

عن مشكلة عدم التفاهم مع الزوجة

ما هو مفهوم القداسة والكمال فى المسيحية

عن أفضل وسيلة للتعامل مع الناس فى ظل التدريب على الرهبنة

عن إنتشار ظاهرة التسول وحكم الكنيسة على هؤلاء وكيفية مساعدة المحتاجين

 من هم الفريسيون والكتبة؟

هل يمكن إختصار الإعتراف بمجرد قولنا أننا مخالفين للوصايا؟

هل عمل القداسات للمنتقلين يشفع عنهم أمام الله؟

عن الجلوس فى مقدمة إجتماع سيدنا 

هل جميع الخطايا لها نفس العقوبة؟

ما الفرق بين الأناجيل والرسائل؟

هل شك يوحنا المعمدان فى السيد المسيح؟

ما معنى أن الايمان هبة 

ما معنى أزلت لعنة الناموس؟

كيف أن عدل الله ورحمته تسمح بأن يتحمل البريء العقوبة والمذنب لا يعاقب؟

بخصوص أن ذبيحة المحرقة تتحول إلى رماد وتشبيهها بالسيد المسيح

عن صلاة اليوم الثالث وتلقيبها بأنها صلاة صرف روح الحزن

الصلاة على الأموات تفيدهم بشيء؟

عن سر الميرون ووضع اليد والدهن بالزيت

هل هناك سن معين للزواج؟

عن أرمل فى سن 73 عام يريد الزواج

عدم الرغبة فى الزواج طمعاً فى الحريه وعدم الارتباط بزوجة وأولاد

هل تاب العلامة اوريجانوس قبل موته عندما قال: "أيها البرج العالى كيف سقطت"؟

عن فيلم مصرى عن السيد المسيح

طلب نصيحه من أجل عمل به سرقه ونصب 

قصة لعازر والغنى متى حدثت؟ وكيف حملت الملائكة لعازر بينما الأرواح كان فى الجحيم فى العهد القديم؟

طلب مشورة من أجل الزواج

ألم يكن من الأفضل للإنسان أن لا يخلقه الله من البدء؟

عن الحب أثناء فترة الجامعة

هل إذا دعى إنسان على أحد وتنيح فهل هذا بسبب دعاء هذا الشخص؟

هل تصلح عملية القرعة الهيكلية فى إختيار الثانوية العامة؟

عدم دفع العشور من المعاش

هل يمكن أن تُعطى العشور للخدمه فى مدارس الاحد؟

معنى المزمور: "تنضح علىًّ بزوفاك فأطهر"

عن الزواج من سيدة حدث لها بطلان زواج

عن المناقشات الدينية داخل الجامعة

لماذا نكرم العذراء أكثر من الملائكة؟


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء التاسع 
لماذا قال الرب: "ويل للحبالى والمرضعات" فى حديثه عن اخر الايام?

عن عدم قبول شخص حاصل على مؤهل متوسط فى معهد الدراسات القبطية

عن تحويل من طائفة الأرثودكسية إلى طائفة الأرمن للإنفصال عن الزوجة والتزوج بأخرى لماذا إختار يسوع 12 تلميذاً فقط؟

عن أن الله يميز البتوليين عن المتزوجين؟

عن مغفرة الله لجميع الخطايا وعدم غفران خطية التجديف على الروح القدس

عن توضيح قول البابا ان اليهود عبدوا الأصنام

الى أى حد يجب أن نحزن على خطايانا وإلى وقت يستمر الحزن؟

عن فتاه لا ترغب فى الزواج 

عن نقل وقائع نقل الميرون على الإنترنت

ما هو معنى الرب يسوع فى قوله أن من القيام ههنا قوماً لا يرون الموت حتى يأتى ملكوت الله 

شخص يريد الإطمئنان على والدته، هل هى فى الملكوت؟

كيف جاء موسى وإيليا على جبل التجلى؟

هل تعترف المسيحيه بالحسد؟

عن تنفيذ وصية الميراث  حسب طلب الأم

عن موافقة البابا عن السفر للقدس

عن ميعاد عيد القيامة فى الغرب وظهور النور المقدس 

ما الفرق بين البساطة وصغر النفس؟

عن فشل علاقة عاطفية والتفكير فى الإنتحار

لماذا صعد المسيح بعد أربعين يوماً؟

عن العمل فى دولة لا يوجد بها مسيحيين او كنائس هل فداء السيد المسيح للجسد أم للروح؟

ما الفرق بين الروح القدس والضمير؟

هل توجد آيه فى الكتاب المقدس تدل على أنه توجد حياه فى أى كوكب آخر؟

هل وصية الكتاب "لا تقتل" تنطبق على الجندى فى الحرب؟

هل كتابة الشعر الغنائى حرام؟

لماذا ينفض الكاهن يديه أمام الشعب؟ & من هو ملكى صادق؟

فى بعض أصحاحات العهد القديم يطلب الله من شعب إسرائيل قتل شعوب الأعداء والقضاء عليهم هل الروح هو النفس؟

لماذا يتأخر الله دائما فى تلبية الاحتاجات؟

الماكياج يليق أم لا يليق؟

عن العطاء للمحتاجين وإنتظار الرد

طلب شرح الآية: "نعمل الانسان على صورتنا وشبهنا "

هل خطية يهوذا أعظم من خطية بطرس؟

طلب صلاة من أجل الفشل المستمر فى الحياة

عن نفخة السيد المسيح للتلاميذ بقبول الروح القدس ثم حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين

هل قصة آدم ونوح اسطورة؟

لماذا خلق الله بعض الناس ذوى ملامح جميلة والبعض بملامح مختلفة؟

عن رفض الصلاه على طفل مات فى المستشفى عند ولادته

هل الإنسان بعد دخوله الملكوت يمكن أن يعود يخطىء؟

عن إرتباط  فتاه عمرها 16 سنه من رجل عمره 45 سنة

هل نستطيع أن نقول أن جسد السيد المسيح فى القبر كان ميت حى ؟

لماذا لا نصوم الصوم الكبير بعد عيد الغطاس مثل المسيح؟

عن قول الله لآدم إكثروا واثمروا فى داخل الجنه فهل كان آدم سيتزوج فى الجنة؟

هل يوجد تعارض بين كلمة "المولود من الله لا يخطىء" والآيه: "إن قلنا أننا لا نخطىء نضل أنفسنا"

هل يوجد تناقض بين المحافظة على وحدة الايمان وفى نفس الوقت محاربة البدع الغريبة؟

إلى ماذا ترمز شجرة التين التى لعنها السيد المسيح؟ & لماذا طلب المسيح من الآب غفران الخطايا على الصليب ولم يغفر بنفسه؟

هل صلاة القنديل فى أيام الصوم المقدس هى طقس كنسى؟

هل لرتبة القمصية ميعاد معين؟

ما هو حكم الكنيسة على إنسان يعطى أمواله بالربا أو بالفائض؟

هل الطفل إذا لم يُرشم 36 رشماً بالميرون فهل تكون معموديته ناقصة؟

سؤال عن معنى قصيدة للبابا

هل فداء المسيح لكوكب الارض فقط أم لجميع الكواكب؟

ما هى الحكمة وماهو الذكاء وما هى الفطنة؟

ما هو رأى قداستكم فى الآباء السواح القديسين؟

هل هناك نص فى الكتاب يتحدث عن الرهبنة؟

لماذا نستخدم اللغة القبطية فى الصلاة؟

لماذا قال السيد المسيح للشاب الغنى: "لماذا تدعونى صالحاً، ليس صالحاٍ الا الله"

ما هى متاعب التليفون؟

شكوى زوجة من زوجها العصبى كثير الشجار

هل صحيح أن ديماس اللص اليمين قد تقابل مع العائلة المقدسة؟

ما هو الفرق بين البتول والأعزب؟

ما هى شروط الزواج البتولى؟

هل الطوفان كان على أرض نوح فقط أم على مستوى العالم كله؟

عن زواج راهب بعد شلحه،  من رهبنته هل هو صحيح؟

عن العجز الجنسى والغش فى الزواج وتشابهها مع غش يعقوب فى أخذ البكورية

سيده تزوجت بعد تطليقها من المحكمة وتريد أن تتوب فكيف يكون لها ذلك؟

معنى عبارة: "اذ ملأت الكل بلاهوتك" التى تُقال فى القداس

على أى أساس تم الحكم على أن القوانين فى مجمع نيقيه بعد العشرين تعتبر باطلة

ما هو سفر ياشر؟

ما هو الفرق بين حلول الروح القدس على العذراء وعلى السيد المسيح وعلى التلاميذ؟

هل كانت هناك علاقة جنسية بين آدم وحواء قبل السقوط؟

كيف قام المسيح ودحرج الحرج دون أن ينتبه الحراس؟

ما هى طبيعة الصوم قبل مجىء السيد المسيح؟

ما الفرق بين روح السيد المسيح البشرية وبين روحه القدوس؟

اين الجسد الممجد الذى صعد به السيد المسيح إلى السماء؟

هل يمكن القول أن اللاهوت حل فى بطن العذراء؟

عن أنواع الخطايا

هل الصليب كان ضرورة للطبيعة البشرية وليس لإرضاء العدل الالهى؟

ما معنى أن الكنيسة لم يكتمل نموها؟

هل الروح ترى الله فى يوم انتقالها؟

من الذى يأخذ روح الإنسان

طلب مشوره للتصرف اثناء فترة الخطوبة

ما معنى كلمة: "كاهن"؟

عن وفاة شخص فى حادث وكيف نعرف انه فى السماء؟ وهل العمر محدد؟

هل يجوز أن يتزوج شخص باخت إمرأته بعد وفاتها؟

طلب مشورة من أجل حياة القداسة وشدة الحروب والسقوط المستمر

عندما أعطى الرب علامة لقايين لكى لا يقتلوه ، فمن هم الذين يمكن أن يقتلوه ؟

متى قبل التلاميذ الروح القدس؟

عن ملكى صادق، هل هو رمز أم شخص

عن رهبنة إبن الزوجة الثانية، هل ممنوع ؟

سؤال عن ماكس ميشيل

طلب أسماء كتب البابا عن الزواج والطلاق والإنقصال

هل الصوم صوم يونان أم صوم نينوى؟


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء العاشر 
عن ترتيب الأناجيل تاريخياً وترتبها فى الكتاب المقدس

ذكريات البابا عن يومى الرسامة والقرعة الهيكلية

ما هو المقصود بقول داود: "اسجد لك أمام كل الآلهة"؟

هل العمل وزنة ربنا يحاسبنا عليها؟

الإنسان جسد ونفس وروح  فأين تذهب النفس بعد إنفصال الروح عن الجسد؟

عن حروب الشيطان أثناء الصلاة

لماذا تزوج أبونا ابراهيم من قطوره؟ & هل يليق بداود أن بأتوا له بحاضنة؟

طلب مشوره من أجل الرهبنة

عن الرجوع إلى ذكريات الخطيةًًَََ بعد التوبهَ

هل صعد السيد المسيح إلى السماء بناسوته ولاهوته معاً؟

هل الإيمان شرط لحدوث المعجزات؟

لماذا لعن نوح كنعان فقط ولم يلعن حام؟

هل من الحكمة أن نتغاضى عن حقوقنا؟

عن الزلازل وعلاقتها بالمجىء الثانى

عن أن عقوبة الخطيه واحدة هى الموت واحدة لجميع الخطايا

ما معنى عبارة: "أكمل نقائص شدائد المسيح فى جسدى"؟

لماذا قال السيد المسيح "جئت ألقى ناًرا فماذا أريد لو إضطرمت"؟

هل كان السيد المسيح يحمل جميع الغرائز والشهوات مثلنا؟

لماذا لم تكسر ساقى المسيح على الصليب ؟

طلب مشورة من أجل الزواج

لماذا لم ترسم صورة حضن الأب داخل كاتدرائية العباسية؟

بماذا تفسر هروب السيد المسيح إلى مصر وأيضاً كان يصنع المعجزات علانية؟

لماذا إختار الله شعب إسرائيل بالذات ليكون شعب الله المختار دون غيرهم؟

هل الغاية تبرر الوسيلة؟

عن آية الكتاب التى تقول: "أحبوا اعداءكم"

 ما معنى الأيه "لا تكم ثوراً دراساًً"

لماذا اوصى السيد المسيح تلاميذه أن لايحملوا كيساً ولا مزودً ولا عصا وفى موضع آخر أوصاهم بأن 
يحملوا عصا ومشدودين بنعال؟ 
عن أن أب الإعتراف يرفض إنسان تاب عن خطيته

هل لابد أن يدفع الإنسان ثمن الخطية على الارض حتى لو قدم الإنسان توبة عنها؟

عن رد السيد المسيح على من لطمه يوم المحاكمة ومقولته "من ضربك على خدك حول له الآخر"

كيف أركز فى الصلاة؟

لماذا تُعتبر كل نظرة بها شهوة خطيه  فى العهد الجديد وليس مثل العهد القديم؟

طلب مشورة من أجل الزواج

لماذا يسمح الله بالآلام والتجارب؟

هل دخول السماء يكون بالإيمان أم بالأعمال؟

عن معنى الآية: "جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته "

هل توجد حياه اخرى على اى كواكب اخرى غير كوكب الأرض

كان بإمكان الله أن يغفر لآدم دون الفداء؟

من هم أبناء الله المذكورين فى التكوين وأيوب؟

هل الإنسان مخير أم مسير؟

لو قرر الشيطان أن يتوب فهل تقبل توبته؟

كيف يعطى الله لآدم حرية إرادة وهو عالم أنه سيخطىء؟

ما هو رأى قداستكم فى مواقع الأقباط فى المهجر على الانترنت؟ & ما هو الفرق بين الادانة والتوبيخ؟

هل توجد آية فى الإنجيل تثبت عدم زواج الزوج من أخت زوجته المتوفية؟

من هو الملاك الحارس وما هى وظيفته؟

هل فى حالة عدم إستحقاق الكاهن لخدمة القداس فإن ملاك الذبيحة هو من يقوم برفع الذبيحة؟

عن بتولية زوجه طول فترة زواجها، وهل يمكن لها الرهبنة؟

طلب مشورة من أجل نبوءة أحد الرهبان لزواجها من شخص معين

هل يرث الأبناء خطايا الآباء؟

طلب مشورة بسبب وظيفة مشرف على صالة قمار

ما هو موقف المرأة من "أجساد القديسين وقربانة الحمل وزيت القنديل" اثناء فترة الحيض

ما الذى نأكله فى سر الافخارستيا ؟

هل عندما نتناول نأكل الجسد المذبوح على الصليب أم الجسد الممجد؟

ما الفرق بين وراثة اللعنة من الآباء الى الأبناء ووراثة الخطيه الجدية من أبونا ادم؟

هل كان يوجد قديما إرشاد روحى وحل عند الإعتراف على ذبائح العهد القديم؟

هل حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ حلول مواهب ونعم وليس سكنى واستقرار؟

عن حلول الروح القدس على السيدة العذراء فى يوم الخمسين

متى كانت وبدأت علاقة السيد المسيح بالروح القدس؟

عن عدم وجود صور للقديسين فى دير ابو مقار وعدم إرتداء القلنصوة؟

ما هو أفضل يوم مر على قداستكم؟

ماذا نفعل فى النرفزة مع الأولاد فى البيت؟

ما مدى صحة أن موسى النبى هو أخناتون الفرعون؟

طلب مشورة من أجل إتمام الخطوبة ووجود مشاكل مع أهل العروس

لماذا يطلقون على بطريرك القسطنطينية "البطريرك المسكونى"؟

ما هو الزيت المُستخدم فى العهد القديم؟ & هل يوجد سفر إسمه سفر ياشر؟

طلب مشورة من أجل اجهاض حمل 

ما هو الفرق بين قولنا سيئآتنا التى بمعرفة والتى بغير معرفة والتى بإرادتنا والتى بغير إرادتنا؟

طلب مشورة من أجل وفاة شخص قبل الوفاء بالنذر

كيف التعامل مع الزوج من أجل المشاركة والحب فى كل شىء؟

تفسير الآية التى تقول الخير من الله نقبل والشر لا نقبل؟ وكيف يكون الشر من الله؟

عدم ذهاب البابا لزيارة كنيسة المقطم 

ما الفرق بين السماح من الله بالتجارب وبين مشيئة الله؟

هل صلاه الإنسان تغير إرادة الله؟

عن قول الأنبا غريغوريوس أن السيد المسيح له روح إنسانية زمنية مرتبطة بميلاده

عن قول الكتاب: "اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا"

البابا يبكى بسبب أحداث الاسكندرية 

متى يصبح الإنسان مجدفاً على الروح؟

شكوى بسبب أعمال الزوج الغير لائقة 

هل كان الرب يسوع يفرق بين اليهود والأمم عندما رفض المرأة الكنعانية أولاً؟

لماذا يختارون فى الأديره التعليم العالى للرهبنة؟ & هل يمكن الآن التكلم بالألسنة؟

عن قول السيد المسيح: "أن ملكة التيمن ستدين هذا الجيل"

عن بعض الأخطاء فى الترجمه

ما معنى قول السيد المسيح: "دفع إلىّ كل سلطان"

لماذا قال السيد المسيح: "مجدنى أيها الآب بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك"

عن عمل الروح القدس: "ياخُذ مما لى ويخبركم"، وعن شركتنا فى اللاهوت

ما الفرق بين الحديث عن أسرار الكنيسة وبين بعض الأسرار الأخرى المذكورة فى الكتاب

هل هناك تعارض بين: "من ضربك على خدك فحول له الاخر" وبين "قد إشتُريتم بثمن فلا تكونوا عبيداً لاُحد"

عن المعمودية وميلاد الإنسان الجديد وإعادة الخطيه مرة أخرى

عن كيفية إعادة رفات القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى

عندما تقدم ذبيحة من أجل الخطية فى العهد القديم، هل هو عفران للخطايا أم وعد بالغفران؟

عن قول الكتاب: "الخير من الله نقبل والشر لانقبل"

عن شروط ملابس الرجال عندالتناول

هل يمكن أن نقول أن آدم دفع ثمن خطيته بسقوطه إلى الارض؟

عن قول السيد المسيح على الصليب: "قد اُكمل"

ما تفسير الآية: "وكما لبسنا صورة الترابى نلبس صورة السماوى"


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء الحادى عشر 
ما هى فائدة زيارة المقابر ?

عن عادة حرق جسد الانسان الميت وتحويله إلى رماد

هل صحصح القول أن الإبن يمثل الرحمة والآب يمثل العدل ؟

عدم معرفة السيد المسيح ساعة الدينونة 

ما هى الكنائس الشرقيه الأرثوذكسية ؟ ما هى الكنائس الغربية الارثوذكسية ؟

هل كثرة الأمراض الموجودة فى العالم تجعل الله يتحنن على العالم ؟

عن كتاب رؤيا القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى ؟

هل خطايا الجسد تنقص درجه الانسان ومكانته الأبدية ؟

إن المعموديه بعد التوبه فكيف تصلح للأطفال ؟

إن الانسان يبذل جهده للحصول على بر المعموديه فكيف يحدث هذا للطفل المعمد ؟

عن تفسير الآية " أكمل نقائص شدائد المسيح فى جسدى "

عن قول الكتاب " متبررين مجانا بنعمته "

عن معنى قول القداس " أعطيتنى علم معرفتك "

عن الختان فى العهد القديم

مدى صحة تعبير فداء مجانى بدم المسيح

هل يجوز للكاهن الموقوف قبول الإعترافات ؟

معنى عبارة " أزلت لعنة الناموس "

عن معنى قول الكتاب " توبنى يارب فأتوب "

ما هو ملء اللاهوت وهل هناك إمتلاء باللاهوت ؟

تفسير معنى الآية " تعالوا يا مباركى أبى عن يميني  "

ما معنى أننا قد عوفينا من العقوبة ؟

ما معنى صرنا أطهاراً بروحة القدوس ؟

عن رسالة أهل غلاطيه وطلب محاسبة بولس الرسول

تفسير قول المسيح " أنا فيكم وأنتم فيَّ "

تفسير عبارة " أخذ الذى لنا وأعطانا الذى له "

ما هى توبة السارق إذا لم يستطيع رد مسروقاته ؟

عن الآية التى تقول "أالطيب الكائن على الرأس النازل على اللحية "

كيف يكون لنا كنوز فى السماء ؟

عن علاقة حب لشابة غير مسيحية

دخول جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من دخول الأغنياء إلى ملكوت السموات ؟

ما تفسير قول السيد المسيح " أسامح أخى 70 مرة 7 مرات " ؟

كيف أتخلص من خطايا اللسان ؟

لماذا لا نشكر بيلاطس لأنه على يديه تمت عملية الفداء ؟

معنى كلمة " الزوفا "

هل محبتى لله تأتى تدريجياُ أم فى لحظة ؟

ما هو المقصود بصفات الله النسبيه وصفات الله الذاتية ؟

عن أكل السمك يومى الأربعاء والجمعة ؟

ما هو مصير الطفل الذى يموت قبل المعمودية ؟

هل تُعتبر خطية إذا قتل جندى فى الحرب أو عند الدفاع عن النفس ؟

كيف نفرق بين رؤيا الله وبين الأحلام الشيطانية ؟

إذا كان الشيطان له القدرة على غربلة الرسل فكيف نتعامل نحن معه ؟

هل الشيطان له نفس القوة فى العهد الجديد بعد الصليب ؟

كيف تأخذ الشياطين أسماء أشخاص ؟

كيف يعود إيليا وأخنوخ مرة أخرى ليقتلهم الناس ؟

كيف شاهد الأنبا أنطونيوس روح الأنبا أمونيوس صاعدة إلى السماء ؟

معنى كلام بولس انه أختطف إلى السماء الثالثة ؟

كيف يمكن أن يتشكل الشيطان باشكال مادية ؟

معنى أن اللاهوت تألم أدبيا ؟

كيف يموت جسد المسيح واللاهوت متحد به ؟

عن التناول ، وهل نأكل اللاهوت ؟& هل هناك فرق بين كلمة تجسد وكلمة تأنس ؟

عن صعود السيد المسيح بالجسد

تفسير الآية " ليس أحد صعد الى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء "

هل الروح الناسوتية فى المسيح هى روح الله ؟

كيف كانت تتم الحوارات بين الأقانيم الإلهية الثلاثة ؟

معنى كلمة " ناسوت "

لماذا يهاجم جورج حبيب الكنيسه فى هذا الوقت ؟

ما هو الفرق بين كلمة " نائب " وكلمه " بديل " ؟

هل يوجد فى كتابات القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى ما يتحدث عن تأليه الإنسان ؟

عن فكرة تأله الناسوت

هل يجوز للكاهن أن يصلى صلاه العشية بالملابس السوداء

عن فكرة الخلاص المجانى

هل موت المسيح على الصليب هى المعموديه الأصلية وعلى مثالها تكون معمودية الماء

هل الله له دور فى هداية الإنسان وضلال الإنسان ؟

هل فى الزيجة والإنجاب نشترك مع الله فى عملية الخلق ؟

هل عقوبة الله لآدم وحواء على خطية معينة ؟

هل تؤدى فكرة تأليه الإنسان إلى الغاء سر الكهنوت ؟

عن مزمور داود " إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى "

معنى عبارة الكتاب " سنكون مثله "

عن تأليه الناسوت وقيامة السيد المسيح من الأموات

عن خطايا العمد وغفرانها فى العهد القديم

ما هى الذبائح التى تغفر الخطيه فى العهد القديم ؟

عن إشتياق لخدمة الكهنوت ، فهل هذا خطية ؟

متى تم تأسيس سر الكهنوت ؟

عن كتاب ظهورات السيده العذراء حول العالم لأبونا عبد المسيح بسيط

تصحيح ألفاظ فى تسبحة " مراحمك يا إلهى "

عن تدريس جورج حبيب فى اللإكليركية بطنطا & عن كلمة " سيدنا " فى الكنيسة

هل يمكن رؤية الملائكة فى أشكالهم الطبيعية ؟

كيف يمكن أن الله لا يحتاج إلى ثمن الخطيه وقولنا أن هناك ثمن لإستيفاء العدل الإلهى ؟

إذا كانت الخطيه فى العهد القديم تُنقل الى الذبيحة فلماذا ذهب الأبرار إلى الجحيم قبل الصليب ؟

تعريف الكفارة في فكر جورج حبيب بباوى

من هى زوجة قايين ؟

هل إخفاء السيد المسيح طبيعته اللاهوتية عن الشيطان هو خوف من الشيطان ؟

عن وجود تشوهات فى الجنين وطلب إجهاض الحامل 

هل نفخة الله لآدم هى نفخة الروح القدس ؟

هل صحيح أن الروح تترك النعش وتذهب إلى زيارة الأماكن التى تحبها ؟

كيف تخرج الروح من الجسد ؟

عن مديح الانبا رويس الموجوده فى مزاره

عن ظهور الأرواح لأحد الأشخاص


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

الجزء الاخير  12 
النار التى فى جهنم محسوسة ام معنويَه؟

طلب من شخص لإلغاء صلاه القداس باللغة القبطية

شخص يحب فتاة مخطوبة وطلب النصيحة

عن تناول التلاميذ من يد الرب بعد العشاء فلماذا نصوم نحن؟

ما هى حدود الآية التى تقول: "كل من سألك فاعطه"؟

عن نذر البتولية وخدمة الكهنوت

عن بعض الرؤى التى تظهر لإحدى السيدات

تفسير معنى كلمة: "وادى البكاء" المذكورة فى المزامير

ضبط الزوج فى حالة الزنا، فما هو حكم الكنيسة؟

هل نهاية الأيام قد إقتربت؟

بعض الكهنة يصرحون بتناول البيره فى المناسبات

لماذا لم يذكر أى إصحاح من إنجيل مرقس فى صلاة الاجبية؟

هل من أخذ عقوبة على الأرض عن جريمة معينة تعفيه من العقوبة الأبدية؟

شكوى من تصرفات الحماوات

ما الفرق بين التجسد والتأنس؟ & هل السيده العذراء راهبة؟

هل من طبيعة الملائكة الخجل لذلك يغطون وجوههم؟

كيف يمكن تطبيق يوم الرب عملياً فى حياتنا؟

عن كيفية إعتراف السارق أمام أب الإعتراف؟

كيف أختار شريكة الحياة؟

عن أن الزواج هم حسب كلام القديس بولس

عن الآية التى تقول: "عين بعين وسن بسن"

عن التبرع بالأعضاء بعد الوفاة

لماذا لا ترد الكنيسة رسمياً على موضوع شفرة دافنشى؟

عن مقولة الرب: "إن اراد احد أن يتبعنى فليحمل صليبه ويتبعنى"

معرفة إرادة الله فى السفر إلى الخارج

هل من محبة ربنا للإنسان أن يجعلة يكسب جوائز مادية؟

عن الزواج من أرمل فى سن 56 عاماً؟

عندما خلق الله ادم هل خلقه فى سن الشباب؟

ما مفهوم الحرية؟

عن وجود سر الكهنوت فى السماء

ما سبب سقوط الشيطان؟ & ما الذى يجعلنا نقع فى الخطية؟

عن تغيير النذر؟

طلب نصيحة من أجل الإرتباط بأحد الأقارب

كيف نعرف إرادة الله فى حياتنا؟

عن رأى البابا فى فيلم شفرة دافنشى

هل الكنيسة أعطت تصريح لإنتاج فيلم عن السيد المسيح فى مصر؟

عن تسليم يهوذا للسيد المسيح وسماح الله بذلك

عن عبارة: "ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت إبنها البكر "

عن زيارة القدس

هل الإستحلام خطية نعترف بها ؟

شاب يريد الرهبنة ، ماذا يفعل ؟

عن قول الرب " على هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيستى ؟

عن شاب تزوج من مطلقة بحكم المحكمة

لماذا لا تعطى الحياة المحتاج & هل يمكن أن نعطى عشور للإبن العاطل عن العمل ؟

عن عدم الإستجابة للصلوات

هل تبقى الذكريات عند المتوفيين عند رحيلهم إلى السماء ؟

عن يهوذا وخيانته للمسيح

عن كتاب عبقرية المسيح للعقاد

ما هى السيمونية ؟

لماذا صلاة اليوم الثالث على المنتقل فى اليوم الثالث تحديداً ؟

لماذا خلق الله الإنسان ؟

هل كان يعرف الشيطان أن السيد المسيح هو الله ؟

لماذا قام السيد المسيح من الأموات باكراً جداً والظلام باقٍ

لماذا يطلب الكاهن من الشعب السماح والحل قبل الصلاةً ؟  

هل عمر الإنسان محدود من بدايه ولادته ؟

هل صحيح ان روح الإنسان الميت تبقى فى الملابس التى كان يرتديها قبل الموت ؟

هل يجوز صلاة اليوم الثالث بعد يوم واحد من الوفاة ؟

ما هى الطريقة التى يشكر بها الانسان الله؟

ما معنى كلمة: "إكليروس"؟

يقول الكتاب: "إذا إجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمى أكون فى وسطهم، فهل من يقف امام الله وحيداً لا يكون الله معه؟

هل تغفر الخطية فى المعمودية أم بالتوبة أم بالتناول ؟

أين توجد روح المسيح التى فارقته على الصليب ؟

لا توجد آية فى الكتاب عن الخطية الاصلية

لماذا لم يولد السيد المسيح بالخطية الجديه مثلنا ؟

هل كل من أخطأوا خطايا بالعمد فى العهد القديم غُفرت لهم بالذبيحه المقدمة ؟

أيهما أصح لاهوتياً أن نقول أن المسيح مات عنا أم مات لأجلنا ؟

مجىء المسيح من نسل الإبن البكر مع أن داود وسليمان لم يكونوا البكر وسط أخوتهم

أن الرهبنه تتوب الإنسان عن خطاياه؟

هل يصلح الإعتراف فى التليفون؟

لماذا يميل الانسان دائما للخطية ؟

ما هو السن المحدد لدخول الرجال الرهبنة ؟

هل تتقابل الأرواح فى السماء وتتلاقى وتعرف بعضها البعض ؟

ما هو مصير المعاقين ذهنياً فى يوم الدينونة ؟

ما هى ملابس إيليا وأخنوخ عند نزولهم من السماء ؟

لماذا تكون لذة الخطية سهلة أما الحياة الروحية فصعبه وتحتاج إلى جهاد ؟

لماذا صُلب المسيح أمام الجميع وعند قيامته ظهر لعدد محدود ؟

ما الفرق بين الأسقف والمطران ؟

عن خطية السرقة وعدم القدرة على السداد عند التوبة ؟

هل وجود تمثال فى المنزل لأحد القديسين يمنع حضور الملائكة ؟

هل مهنة المحاماة حرام ؟

ما هو مصير الاباء الأولين الذين لم يعتمدوا ؟

لماذا لم يعاقب داود على خطية العمد ؟

ما الفرق بين عمل المجلس الملى وهيئة الأوقاف  ؟

ما معنى أن المسيح إنتهر الشياطين لأنهم عرفوه ؟

هل إذا إعترف المطلق لعلة الزنا بخطيته فهل تغفر له خطيته ويمكن الزواج مرة أخرى ؟

عن عادات المسيحيين فى الغرب وحكم الإنجيل على ذلك

عن وضع الخميرة فى عجين القربان

عن شاب أخطأ قبل الزواج فهل زواجه باطلاً وهل يصارح زوجته ؟

عن تغيير النذر بموافقة أب الإعتراف

هل الجحيم بمعناه الحرفى نار ودود أم أنه البعد عن الله ؟

الإنسان البعيد عن الله وأيضاً بعيداً عن الخطية كيف سيحاسبة الله ؟


ما هى الطريقة التى ترضى الله فى توزيع الميراث ؟ 

هل يسمح بعقد الإكليل يوم الرفاع

ما الدليل أن أثناء وجود المسيح فى القبر لم يفارق اللاهوت السيد المسيح ؟

من أين أتى إلينا أمر نوع الصوم وهو الإمتناع عن الأكل الحيوانى ؟

هل يجوز الإرتباط بين الخادم وإحدى مخدوماته فى مدارس الأحد ؟


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

بكده اكون انتهيت من نقل ال 1200 سؤال وجواب لقداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث 
والمرحله التانيه اللى هيكون فيها الموضوع  انى هاخد كل مجموعه واللى مكونة من 100 سؤال احطهم فى لينك واحد ( ملف مضغوط)  لسهوله التحميل بس هتبقى الاسئلة مرقمه 
العمل اللى انتوا شايفينه ده لا دخل لى فيه على الاطلاق 
انا فقط ناقل للاسئله بلينكاتها من موقع كنيسة القديس مارمرقس - الكويت 
فكل الشكر لتعب المحبه اللى اتم هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اية ياعم جو الشغل العالى دة
> ميرسى ليك جدااااااااااااااااااااا​


العفو يا ابله رانيا 
ده بعض ما عندكم يعنى


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

rania79 قال:


> كان نفسى اقيمك
> بس يالا هقيم التويبك


يبقالى عندك 3 تقييمات 
بالفوايد :smile02


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> رااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> + ميرسى كتر خيرك
> ربنا يعوضك


*العفو يا جميل
لسه الموضوع طوووووووويل 
*​


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *جمييييييييييل جدا  وكانه عثرنا على كنز  ربنا يباركك*


اه فعلا لاقيت الكنز وانا على النت قولت ماخدوش لوحدى


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

تم رفع 300 سؤال وجارى رفع المائة الرابعه 

​


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

تم اضافة المجموعه الرابعه 
بكره نكمل الموضوع بقى :spor24:


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2012)

*ايه الجمال ده يا جوجو
بجد مجهووود هااااااايل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2012)

*روووووعة بجد يا جو 
جارى تحميل كلللللللللله 
*​


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه الجمال ده يا جوجو
> بجد مجهووود هااااااايل
> ربنا يعوضك*


ميرسي يا دودو على التقييم وعلى الكلام الحلو والدعوه 
ابقى تعالى كل شويه ههههههههه 


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *روووووعة بجد يا جو
> جارى تحميل كلللللللللله
> *​


ربنا معاكى يا جميل انا بنزلهم مجموعات علشان اللى عاوز ينجز ههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2012)

*تمت اضافة الاجزاء الخامسه والسادسه والسابعة والثامنة 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

مجهووووود رااااااااااائع 
شكرااااااااا يا معلم 
جاري التحميل


----------



## Mark2020 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 أغسطس 2012)

*مجهووووووود رااااااااائع*
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## hanisat (9 مارس 2019)

شكراااااااااا الرب يبارككككككككككككككك


----------



## hacktor (10 يونيو 2020)

جميل جدا الله يباركك


----------

